# SanDisk "Card Locked" (but it's not)



## magnus1225 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,

This problem came out of no where. I turned on my camera to take some pictures and it reads "memory card error" on the top. And if I go to view my pictures on the camera it says the same on the top and on the bottom it says "card locked". So I take the card on and discover there is a little slider on the side of the card with the word lock to it (didn't know this before) so I fix that, dont know how it got switched, put it back in, same message! 

It's not my camera. I have a PowerShot A710. The card that is giving me problems is a 2 gig sandisk card, but I also have a 16 mg SD card that came with the camera. Tried that, and it works. Like I said, it's not the camera. Also, I was just using my camera the day before, no problems, and the night before I took some pictures off of it, no problem. I really dont know how it could've just went BOOM and died? See I am studying abroad in Paris right now and have quite a few pictures on this card that I would hate to lose!

When I put the card into my computer it comes up, I click it, and the bar that shows how much memory is left is completely red, and it says there is 0 space for memory (which isn't true) I think I could probably format the card and it would work? But, those pictures would be lost. Any ideas guys?

Thanks!


----------



## Plato (Sep 15, 2009)

magnus1225 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This problem came out of no where. I turned on my camera to take some pictures and it reads "memory card error" on the top. And if I go to view my pictures on the camera it says the same on the top and on the bottom it says "card locked". So I take the card on and discover there is a little slider on the side of the card with the word lock to it (didn't know this before) so I fix that, dont know how it got switched, put it back in, same message!
> 
> ...



Can you see the pics on your computer?


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 15, 2009)

magnus1225 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This problem came out of no where. I turned on my camera to take some pictures and it reads "memory card error" on the top. And if I go to view my pictures on the camera it says the same on the top and on the bottom it says "card locked". So I take the card on and discover there is a little slider on the side of the card with the word lock to it (didn't know this before) so I fix that, dont know how it got switched, put it back in, same message!
> 
> ...



Put the card in question in your computer. Open up the command prompt and do a checkdisc on it. See if it works after that. It normally solves my memory card problems. And you shouldn't lose any data, unless the card is borked.


----------



## magnus1225 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys for the quick responses,

No I can't see the pictures at all.

When I try to run checkdisk I get this message "chkdsk is not available for RAW drives" ?????


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 15, 2009)

Sandisk cards usually come with a recovery tool, do you have it?

If not, try putting a piece of Scotch tape over the side of the card where the lock switch is located.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't know if this will help

SD Card Recovery Software - Recover all Your Photos
20recovery&gclid=CN70nJn19JwCFU1M5QodJkDUtg

Download SanDisk Removable Media Data Recovery 3.0.1.5 Free Trial - Tool rescue external storage device lost data


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 30, 2011)

jamespdavid said:


> If you are in trouble dueto  you..



Jeez.  You gotta dredge up a two-year-old thread in order to post your SPAM?  I would think the OP solved the issue long before you started ignoring the forum rules here about advertising.


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you report it?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 30, 2011)

KmH said:


> Did you report it?



Yes, but they never get deleted.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2011)

Let's see if THIS advertisement gets deleted.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------

